# OOH streaming wait almost over?



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Just filled out a survey on TiVO.com about a new product layout page and under the Bolt there was an asterisk that read "Out of Home Streaming Coming March 2016." So there's that...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Link?


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

No link. I went to tivo.com and a box popped up asking if I'd like to take a survey of the new site designs they're considering. I clicked "yes" and it opened up the survey, complete with the change previews. On the new page about outside the home streaming is where the asterisk of "Coming March 2016" appeared. After finishing the survey the pop up page disappears. Sorry. Should have taken a screen shot. My bad...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I found the same page and took a screen shot...


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Given Tivo's history of meeting self-imposed deadlines, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The rumor is that this was already delayed and the impending 20.5.9 won't have it yet.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The standalone Stream and series 5 built in Stream don't even work properly for OOH streaming most of the time anyway, so I doubt the Bolt OOH solution if/when it arrives will be any better. SkipMode now makes the Slingbox the definitive way to go for OOH viewing IMO since the trick play lag doesn't matter when using SkipMode.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Trick play lag still matters when using instant replay. If TiVo adds SkipMode to mobile app that would put it back into the lead with control. 

I wish TiVo would put a bit more effort into the adaptive encoding for OOH. Also if they could get rid of the proxy and allow us to setup direct connections I think that would help a lot.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Has anyone been able to benchmark Bolt transcoding speed vs Roamio or Stream?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

sluciani said:


> Has anyone been able to benchmark Bolt transcoding speed vs Roamio or Stream?


Same amount of time, but Bolt has slightly better quality, imo. Fewer compression artifacts.


----------



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

Has anyone tested Bolt streaming over a VPN connection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Same amount of time, but Bolt has slightly better quality, imo. Fewer compression artifacts.


Good to hear. Bodes well for OOH picture quality at lower bit rates.


----------



## halo1982 (Feb 14, 2016)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The rumor is that this was already delayed and the impending 20.5.9 won't have it yet.


I got that email (don't think mine said March) and called yesterday to change my account privacy info. Afterwards I asked to find out if the email was regarding 20.5.9 and went to tech support. I got a very (seemingly) competent man who said OOH had been pushed back to the post 20.5.9 update. He placed me on hold for a few minutes to confirm, and then came back stating that OOH was not going to be in the 20.5.9 update. He seemed to know what he was talking about (I have the same job so I think I can tell, FWIW).


----------



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

halo1982 said:


> I got that email (don't think mine said March) and called yesterday to change my account privacy info. Afterwards I asked to find out if the email was regarding 20.5.9 and went to tech support. I got a very (seemingly) competent man who said OOH had been pushed back to the post 20.5.9 update. He placed me on hold for a few minutes to confirm, and then came back stating that OOH was not going to be in the 20.5.9 update. He seemed to know what he was talking about (I have the same job so I think I can tell, FWIW).


Just curious, what privacy options did you change? I called once to ask about Privacy options and the CS agent acted like he didn't know what I was talking about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

It seems to me that OOH streaming was a significant portion of the upgrade from my Roamio that was promised. Its been since October and still not here, nor in the near future. So it looks as if at least half of the one year subscription will be gone without the features promised at purchased.

Am I the only one that thinks Tivo needs to either extend the current subscription, offer significant discount on the first extension or 'gasp' a discount on conversion to lifetime for not delivering what was paid for?


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

jcthorne said:


> It seems to me that OOH streaming was a significant portion of the upgrade from my Roamio that was promised. Its been since October and still not here, nor in the near future. So it looks as if at least half of the one year subscription will be gone without the features promised at purchased.
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks Tivo needs to either extend the current subscription, offer significant discount on the first extension or 'gasp' a discount on conversion to lifetime for not delivering what was paid for?


Totally agree. Same here. You might want to check other thread and get the lifetime "all in" for $400 that's currently available.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

Why would you need a WiFi connection. If I am somewhere and my laptop is connected to the internet via ethernet will it not work?

Is there something special here I don't understand or are the people who are writing copy morons?


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

rpiotro said:


> Why would you need a WiFi connection. If I am somewhere and my laptop is connected to the internet via ethernet will it not work?
> 
> Is there something special here I don't understand or are the people who are writing copy morons?


I think what they mean to say is a non-cellular network connection. Ethernet and Wifi should both work.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> It seems to me that OOH streaming was a significant portion of the upgrade from my Roamio that was promised. Its been since October and still not here, nor in the near future. So it looks as if at least half of the one year subscription will be gone without the features promised at purchased.
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks Tivo needs to either extend the current subscription, offer significant discount on the first extension or 'gasp' a discount on conversion to lifetime for not delivering what was paid for?


What exactly are you saying about OOH streaming and your Roamio? Do you have a Stand Alone Stream and OOH streaming doesn't work?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

rpiotro said:


> Why would you need a WiFi connection. If I am somewhere and my laptop is connected to the internet via ethernet will it not work?
> 
> Is there something special here I don't understand or are the people who are writing copy morons?


For the most part when TiVo is talking about out of home streaming they are talking about streaming to an Android or iOS device. I don't know if there are any plans to allow out of home streaming to a web browser on a computer. But is does seems like for people using a Roamio Plus/Pro or stand alone Stream of OOH streaming it would make sense to have it now, which makes me wonder why not.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The website is sort of half a** right now anyway. There is no way to set up a stream using a PC, so it only works at all after you've gone through the initial setup on a mobile device. Also there is a weird loophole where it will work OOH if you sign in on the PC at home, then take it somewhere else and start watching before the token expires, so it's not like it's incompatible with OOH they're intentionally blocking it OOH which may be due to some CableLabs rule. (they will never be able to offer streaming of protected content to a PC)


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

SolomonJ said:


> Totally agree. Same here. You might want to check other thread and get the lifetime "all in" for $400 that's currently available.


Its not available to current Bolt owners. Only if you buy a new bolt with lifetime as a package.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> What exactly are you saying about OOH streaming and your Roamio? Do you have a Stand Alone Stream and OOH streaming doesn't work?


I am saying i did not have OOH streaming before, one of the reasons to upgrade to the bolt was to GET OOH streaming built in. I paid the price for the upgrade with the promise that I would indeed get OOH streaming 'soon'. Half of my subscription later, I still do not have what I paid for.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo's idea of "soon" has always been exaggerated. They said Android support was coming "soon" and then it took a year and a half for it to actually be released.

Never buy a product for what's promised for the future, only for what it can do right now.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> I am saying i did not have OOH streaming before, one of the reasons to upgrade to the bolt was to GET OOH streaming built in. I paid the price for the upgrade with the promise that I would indeed get OOH streaming 'soon'. Half of my subscription later, I still do not have what I paid for.


Sorry read your post wrong - your talking about OOH streaming and your Bolt. Ya there has been some unidentified issue getting it to work correctly, hopefully TiVo figures it out soon.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo's idea of "soon" has always been exaggerated. They said Android support was coming "soon" and then it took a year and a half for it to actually be released.
> 
> Never buy a product for what's promised for the future, only for what it can do right now.


That woudl be fine but the Tivo webpage still says Bolt can stream OOH without caveats. It doesn't say pre-download only or only in your house. It says watch your programs anywhere.

I just looked yesterday. To find that it doesn't work yet you have to dig down into support documents.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ahhh... didn't realize that. Well that sucks then. If you actually bought assuming it worked only to find out later it was "coming soon".


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Ahhh... didn't realize that. Well that sucks then. If you actually bought assuming it worked only to find out later it was "coming soon".


I did but it is not a big issue for me (except it is another blemish on the Tivo brand name in my mind...they have several spots of shining brilliance and several blemishes) as I have a fully functional Sling 350 that I can use. And OTT streaming from fios as well. Not to mention a fire stick I can take on trips for netflix, etc.

I think I have too many gadgets.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

jcthorne said:


> Its not available to current Bolt owners. Only if you buy a new bolt with lifetime as a package.


I was able to get it with for my Bolt purchased in December.


----------



## halo1982 (Feb 14, 2016)

Blakeintosh said:


> Just curious, what privacy options did you change? I called once to ask about Privacy options and the CS agent acted like he didn't know what I was talking about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Analytics opt out. Basically don't sell what I watch to people. And everything else opted out.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

SolomonJ said:


> I was able to get it with for my Bolt purchased in December.


You were able to add it to an already activated Tivo? How? I called and was told it was for new activations under the special offer only. Not current owners.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> You were able to add it to an already activated Tivo? How? I called and was told it was for new activations under the special offer only. Not current owners.


I bought my Bolt in October. When I asked about it in November, TiVo sales offered me a $400 lifetime. I was told the offer was only good until 1/31. I passed on it, because I plan on upgrading in three years, or whenever the next generation box comes out.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

jcthorne said:


> You were able to add it to an already activated Tivo? How? I called and was told it was for new activations under the special offer only. Not current owners.


I just called them as soon as the promotion was announced.


----------

